# My Due Date :/



## kittykat7210

today would have been my due date for my little peachy, what can i do, or rather should i say what do i do...

i know my loss was an apparent age ago, but it's still heartbreaking. my hubby and i have been trying for 3 years, and it was our first pregnancy. 

i don't really know what to say :(


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry for your loss.. My 4 yr. anniversary is coming up and I still feel like it just happened. Honestly, i just do whatever the day brings me to. I go to her grave pray and then come home.. Sometimes i will cry the whole day sometimes I cry before the anniversary and i am fine on the actual anniversary.. It is just whatever happens, i don't fight it.. This year I have cried all the month of February so far. The last couple of days I have been fine..

There is NO set thing on what you should do or not do. you do whatever you feel or whatever happens in the moments of the day.. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

thank you, i feel so silly sometimes, and i also feel like people get bored if i mention how i am feeling, i just feel a bit lost at the moment. its like my body knows whats wrong but is still trying to go through with it anyway... probably doesnt make sense /:


i'm sorry about your loss as well, 4 yrs must be hard /: xxx
i really appreciate you taking the time to reply, it helps xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

kittykat7210 said:


> thank you, i feel so silly sometimes, and i also feel like people get bored if i mention how i am feeling, i just feel a bit lost at the moment. its like my body knows whats wrong but is still trying to go through with it anyway... probably doesnt make sense /:
> 
> 
> i'm sorry about your loss as well, 4 yrs must be hard /: xxx
> i really appreciate you taking the time to reply, it helps xx

You make total sense to me and every women who has went through this. This whole horrible ordeal is what doesn't make sense.. Don't ever feel like your alone, your not AND don't ever feel like you don't make sense, cause you do..We try to make some sense out of something so senseless :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmandaW525

I can't imagine how difficult this day is for you. I haven't yet reached my due date but we originally had plans to be in Florida before we found out I was pregnant and cancelled the trip when we found out. My husband asked me if I wanted to still plan on going but I have no idea how to anticipate my feelings. We decided staying home would be best since we can go visit the cemetery and grieve on our own time. Please know I am thinking of you today.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

((Hugs)). So sorry for your loss. We don't conceive easily either and also lost our first during the 14th week - it is so hard to come to terms with.

My cousin is getting married 4 hours away a couple of days before my due date and I'm already dreading the wedding because I feel like my heart will be breaking the whole time because I'm not supposed to be there. :-(

I hope today wasn't too sad for you.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kitty :hugs: You will never ever forget those two special dates , the day you were due and they day you lost your LO. I'm onto my second years anniversaries and it doesn't get any easier . The weeks leading up to it , I'm sad , melancholy and empty . Just do what feels right for you on the day and mind yourself its not easy xxxx anyone who has suffered a loss can appreciate how you are feeling . :hugs:


----------

